

Ask HN: Anyone looking for remote entry level web developers from Guatemala? - barhum

I am starting a full-time web development bootcamp in Guatemala for low-income students.<p>Anyone interested in hiring them as interns when they finish the program? They all have good English skills.<p>The curriculum is the following:<p>HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Jquery, Meteor, MongoDB, Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, TDD(Rails) and REST-like APIs in Ruby.
======
dang
You might have better luck with this on HN if you made an informative web page
about the project and posted it as a story. It sounds like you're doing
something pretty unusual.

On the other hand, there are very many coding bootcamps and HN readers have
become pretty cynical about their code-quick approach. How well HN receives
your story would probably depend on how substantive it is, so if you want to
do this, you should really go into depth. We'd be happy to give you some
advice about a draft post if you have one; just email hn@ycombinator.com if
you're interested.

Good luck!

~~~
barhum
Thanks for the great tip. I will email you when I have the draft post ready!

